# First Cycle, Seeking Wisdom on Recommended PCT Plan



## kolbjamie15 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi, everyone! This is my first post, so thank you a ton for being open to reading and helping me out. This forum is an amazing resource. 

I'm two weeks into my first 10-week cycle:
Test E - 500 mg/week (2x250)
Deca - 250 mg/week

I was not planning on using the Deca, but the joint pain - especially in the knees - was brutal.

I expect to run another cycle in the future, but not for 5-10 years, as my fiance and I plan to start having children in the near future and I don't want to risk that. So the PCT is of great importance, as I'm hoping to hold on to as much of the gains from this cycle as possible, and hoping to return to my natural, pre-cycle Test levels (low-mid 900s) and maintain good fertility.

Currently I have 600 mg of Nolva. I read on another forum that would be sufficient, but I'm very much doubting that. Would you recommend adding both Clomid and HcG? Upping the Nolva? Adding anything else? When would you begin PCT -- 2 weeks after the last injection of Test?

STATS:
25 - 6'2" - 185 lbs. - Lifting seriously for 7 years

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 21, 2017)

<p>
	You need to address the joint problem..Your pretty young to have those issues..Cut the deca to 100mg see if that works.The drug nandralone kicks in right away for joint relief..I do a hcg blast  before my pct of clo and nolva</p>


----------



## kolbjamie15 (Apr 21, 2017)

Yes, I've had knee problems for years dating back to my high school athletic career. I should point out the knee pain has been relieved since adding the Deca. Why would you cut it back?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 21, 2017)

kolbjamie15 said:


> Yes, I've had knee problems for years dating back to my high school athletic career. I should point out the knee pain has been relieved since adding the Deca. Why would you cut it back?


you want to do the least amount of shit to get the job done..250 is more of a low dose deca cycle then just for joints..100 150 mg will be enough for most guys to feel good in the joints


----------



## kolbjamie15 (Apr 21, 2017)

Got it. I will cut the Deca back. Thank you!


----------

